# Testors WTF Controllers



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Can't recall seeing *these* before. Now if I come across them in a yard sale, I'm prepared. 

Anybody have a clue about what T3X or TATONE is? Maybe TATONE is the planet where they were designed. "You don't need to see his power supply. These aren't the number of ohms you're looking for."

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

They almost make me want to take up serious competition, just so I can show up at the track with one.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I know the sellers...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I quite like them!!! Funky streamline era!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes! The controllers are nice, too! :tongue:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I bet the cars go faster because they're streamlined!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ahh... the old whiskey-tango-foxtrot series 9000 controllers. These controllers work best when you set them to the "Stun" position. This give you a few more cycles from the flux capacitor. Otherwise it's time to get out the dustpan and brush to sweep up the ashes of your fellow, and former, racing buds. 

Oh, and don't cross the streams. Never cross the streams.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

How many ohms are they?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Crimnick said:


> How many ohms are they?


15 :freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Here are a few sources that mention the Testor T3X controller. The advertising for the controller seems to be what is mainly remembered.

http://www.slotmonsters.com/(S(dbufr0bmptobuj45fzitry55))/hopup-slot-car-controllers.ashx

http://www.slotcaracademy.com/slot-car/history-of-controllers.htm

Scroll way down on the next one as it's in alphabetical order. This link is cool because it has a little info about a whole lot of slot car manufacturers from back in the day to present. This is sort of the info the Toypedia side of the house could use to get a handle on slot car entries.

http://slotfun.blogspot.com/2007_08_01_archive.html

Dats all I could find... :freak:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

resinmonger said:


> This link is cool because it has a little info about a whole lot of slot car manufacturers from back in the day to present. ...
> http://slotfun.blogspot.com/2007_08_01_archive.html


Whoa! Thanks, Russ. Don't think I've ever been to *Slotfun* before. Nifty historical notes, even if the editing is a bit on the gritty side. 

This one's especially intriguing:
*Thoric Company*
Drive to win!
The *Thoric Company* would have been a winner if there were a price for designing the ugliest hand controller in the world. The "space age engineered solid stand hand controller" of Thoric was very, very ugly!​
I Googled and Binged it but couldn't find an image result for the Thoric controller. Anybody have a picture of this abomination?

-- D


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I seem to recall there being a picture of one in an old issue of CAR MODEL, anyone else remember???

Bob Weichbrodt
W-S, NC


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Tatone Go-a-go controller*

I have one I just got 2 weeks ago at the Aberdeen show. Tatone is the brand, Go-a-go is the model, in gold flake and no mention of Testors on it, In really good shape. Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

they look like hair dryers.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have you guys tried them? rr


----------

